
Prague: The city watching out for Russian and Chinese spies - adamnemecek
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-46602735
======
mdekkers
Not much of tangible content here. There are many Russians in Prague, and they
all want a nice car with diplomatic plates. Somehow, this is the reason that
Prague is used as some kind of springboard to the wider EU (ignoring the fact
that Russia has other embassies in the EU)

